# Albstadt Bike-Marathon 2007



## biking_willi (10. Januar 2007)

Servus! Was haltet ihr davon das bei den Albstädtern laut Homepage die Anmeldung erst ab dem 01.02.2007 freigeschaltet ist und wenn man die Meldeliste auruft ist man ganz schön baff,denn da sind ja schon ca. 1000 Leutchen gemeldet!!!!    
Noch dazu sind da ca.100 Plätze reserviert,für ich weiß ich nicht (kein Name,kein Verein)?
Was meint ihr dazu?
Ist das gängige Praxis oder ist das einmalig in der Marathonszene?

Gruß Willi


----------



## pug304 (10. Januar 2007)

100 Plätze (ganz vorne) sind für Lizenzfahrer. Die anderen sind Sponsoren, Vereine und VIPs. Die Lokalteams wie Sport Mabitz reservieren einfach mal und melden nach.

Aber wieso stehe ich noch noch nicht drauf?????? robaaaaaaaaa.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mspf (10. Januar 2007)

es gab Mitte Dezember 2 Tage lang eine Anmeldung für "Frühbucher". Da konnte sicher jeder schon anmelden, der zufällig auf der Webseite war und das gesehen hat. Für den 2006er Marathon gab es das übrigens auch schon...


----------



## sash73 (10. Januar 2007)

pug304 schrieb:


> 100 Plätze (ganz vorne) sind für Lizenzfahrer. Die anderen sind Sponsoren, Vereine und VIPs. Die Lokalteams wie Sport Mabitz reservieren einfach mal und melden nach.
> 
> Aber wieso stehe ich noch noch nicht drauf?????? robaaaaaaaaa.....



wie hat roba scho welche gemeldet????au da muß isch ja mal schauen gehen ))haben ja paar plätze....
kene sorge dat kommt scho noch mit dem eintrag ))

grüße


----------



## pug304 (10. Januar 2007)

sash73 schrieb:


> wie hat roba scho welche gemeldet????au da muß isch ja mal schauen gehen ))haben ja paar plätze....
> kene sorge dat kommt scho noch mit dem eintrag ))
> 
> grüße



nö, Roland schreibt im Teambereich, dass er die Liste in den nächsten Tagen an die Org schickt...


man sicht sich!


----------



## Haferstroh (10. Januar 2007)

biking_willi schrieb:


> Servus! Was haltet ihr davon das bei den Albstädtern laut Homepage die Anmeldung erst ab dem 01.02.2007 freigeschaltet ist und wenn man die Meldeliste auruft ist man ganz schön baff,denn da sind ja schon ca. 1000 Leutchen gemeldet!!!!






Nicht schön, diese Vorgehensweise.


----------



## OliT (11. Januar 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Nicht schön, diese Vorgehensweise.


Na ja, halt eine der Möglichkeiten, mit derartig vielen Interessenten fertig zu werden. Ist halt ein geiler Marathon mit großartigem Drumherum, und das hat sich offenbar ein wenig herumgesprochen ...

Cheers,
Oli
(2007 leider aus privaten Gründen nicht dabei ...)


----------



## Haferstroh (11. Januar 2007)

Sei's drum, ich werde wieder versuchen, zum 5. Mal mitzufahren


----------



## aka (12. Januar 2007)

biking_willi schrieb:


> Servus! Was haltet ihr davon das bei den Albstädtern laut Homepage die Anmeldung erst ab dem 01.02.2007 freigeschaltet ist und wenn man die Meldeliste auruft ist man ganz schön baff,denn da sind ja schon ca. 1000 Leutchen gemeldet!!!!
> Noch dazu sind da ca.100 Plätze reserviert,für ich weiß ich nicht (kein Name,kein Verein)?
> Was meint ihr dazu?
> Ist das gängige Praxis oder ist das einmalig in der Marathonszene?
> ...



Man muss es doch net so negativ sehen:
- es sind ja immerhin noch 700 Plätze da, man hat also noch chancen
- ist doch nichts neues
- wg. dem Kontingent: um die Startplätze von Mabitz, Rebi und Co. kann man sich doch bemühen ... dann spart man sich ja vielleicht sogar das Startgeld


----------



## Oetti03 (12. Januar 2007)

Wenn ich das so lese, bin ich froh, dass ich dieses Jahr mit Lizenz fahr... 

Man sieht sich dann in Albstadt!!


----------



## easymtbiker (12. Januar 2007)

Oetti03 schrieb:


> Wenn ich das so lese, bin ich froh, dass ich dieses Jahr mit Lizenz fahr...


team oettinger?

ein mann, ein bier, ein mord: oettinger export!   



ja, sehts mal positiv, immerhin gibts bei diesem beliebten rennen noch plätze im gegensatz zu manch anderer veranstaltug, die sofort ausgebucht ist. 

ärgerlich ist nur, dass der albstadt- mara immer auf den ersten tag der tac fällt.... ich bin mal wieder nich dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oetti03 (13. Januar 2007)

easymtbiker schrieb:


> team oettinger?
> ein mann, ein bier, ein mord: oettinger export!



 ; aber der Spruch is net schlecht! 

Ne, mal im Ernst: Oettinger wollten mich net in Ihrem Bike-Team. Drum werd ich halt fürn Verein starten..........


----------



## Mad Maz (23. Januar 2007)

pug304 schrieb:


> 100 Plätze (ganz vorne) sind für Lizenzfahrer. Die anderen sind Sponsoren, Vereine und VIPs. Die Lokalteams wie Sport Mabitz reservieren einfach mal und melden nach.



Ist ein Startplatz für Lizenfahrer garantiert?

Ich bin nicht sicher ob meine Lizenz vor dem 1.Februar noch kommt und ich mich vorsichtshalber mal ohne Lizenz anmelden und dann nachreichren soll.

Weiß jemand was?


----------



## roba (23. Januar 2007)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> Ist ein Startplatz für Lizenfahrer garantiert?
> 
> Ich bin nicht sicher ob meine Lizenz vor dem 1.Februar noch kommt und ich mich vorsichtshalber mal ohne Lizenz anmelden und dann nachreichren soll.
> 
> Weiß jemand was?



Garantiert ist ein Startplatz auch mit Lizenz nicht. Wer zuerst kommt und bezahlt ist dabei. Als Lizenzler hast Du den Vorteil im ersten Block zu stehen.


----------



## pug304 (23. Januar 2007)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> Ist ein Startplatz für Lizenfahrer garantiert?
> 
> Ich bin nicht sicher ob meine Lizenz vor dem 1.Februar noch kommt und ich mich vorsichtshalber mal ohne Lizenz anmelden und dann nachreichren soll.
> 
> Weiß jemand was?



da hat der Roland nicht ganz recht  es ist eine gewisse Zeit lang ein Kontigent für Lizenzfahrer reserviert - im letzten Jahr ging das bis Ende 
Mai. Da waren die "offiziellen" Plätze schon lange weg. Aber irgendwann waren die auch weg. Dann bleibt nur der Weg, jemanden zu finden, der doch nicht startet. Dann stehste aber garantiert dort in der Startaufstellung, wo der Originalstarter war.

Wieso brauchste eine Lizenz zum anmelden? Die brauchst Du erst beim abholen der Unterlagen in Albstadt - und da will sie erfahrungsgemäss keiner sehen.

Die offizielle Anmeldung berücksichtigt übrigens keine Lizenzfahrer (da gibt es also mE keinen Haken). Lizenzfahrer melden sich per eMail an (so war es auf jeden Fall letztes Jahr!)

Und der liebe Roland hat meine Lizenz beim anmelden unterschlagen grmmlll


----------



## Mad Maz (23. Januar 2007)

pug304 schrieb:


> da hat der Roland nicht ganz recht  es ist eine gewisse Zeit lang ein Kontigent für Lizenzfahrer reserviert - im letzten Jahr ging das bis Ende
> Mai. Da waren die "offiziellen" Plätze schon lange weg. Aber irgendwann waren die auch weg. Dann bleibt nur der Weg, jemanden zu finden, der doch nicht startet. Dann stehste aber garantiert dort in der Startaufstellung, wo der Originalstarter war.
> 
> Wieso brauchste eine Lizenz zum anmelden? Die brauchst Du erst beim abholen der Unterlagen in Albstadt - und da will sie erfahrungsgemäss keiner sehen.
> ...



Ich bin davon ausgegengen das man die Lizenznummer bei der Anmeldung angeben muss. Vieleicht kommt ja der Brief vom BDR bald, ansonsten schreib ich einfach mal an die Albstädtler.


----------



## sash73 (23. Januar 2007)

hmmm...lizenz....wäre was.. )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pug304 (23. Januar 2007)

Mad Maz schrieb:


> Ich bin davon ausgegengen das man die Lizenznummer bei der Anmeldung angeben muss. Vieleicht kommt ja der Brief vom BDR bald, ansonsten schreib ich einfach mal an die Albstädtler.



glaubs, oder auch nicht... ich schicke die mal per PN die email von Christian, der managt (bzw. hat das letztes Jahr gemacht) die Lizenzanmeldungen!


----------



## Benni. (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
Die Anmeldung ist immer noch nicht freigeschalten und es ist schon 7.30Uhr!!


----------



## Benni. (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
Die Anmeldung ist immer noch nicht freigeschalten und es ist schon 7.30Uhr!!
Weis jemand genau, wenn die Anmeldung möglich ist?
MFG


----------



## Mad Maz (1. Februar 2007)

Und um 8:30 ist keine Anmeldung mehr möglich, da alle Startplätze vergeben?


----------



## Benni. (1. Februar 2007)

Ich hab auch keine mehr bekommen, könnte Kotzen!


----------



## Timo1976 (1. Februar 2007)

..ganz, ganz schwache Vorstellung. Erst wird für die Insider im Dezember glammheimlich das Anmeldeformular freigeschaltet, so daß bereits über 1000 Anmeldungen im Vorfeld vergriffen waren und nun scheint die Anmeldung wieder nicht mit rechten Dingen vor sich zu gehen. Einige haben die halbe Nacht durchgezecht und versucht sich anzumelden und heut früh heißt es 
anscheinend, daß die Plätze weg sind.  

Verarschen kann ich mich selber 

Ich sage nur andere Mütter haben auch schöne Töchter (vielleicht landschaftlich schönere)

Gruß
Timo


----------



## Der Stefan (1. Februar 2007)

Ich glaub die haben nen Knall.... um 7.30 noch nicht freigeschaltet, um 8.30 alle Startplätze vergeben. Schlechter Witz.

Aber wartet mal, die Salzkammergut-Trophy ist doch am gleichen Tag! War sowieso im Zwiespalt 

Gruß
Stefan


----------



## Der Stefan (1. Februar 2007)

pumuckl schrieb:


> _auf wunsch des verfassers gelöscht_



Dafür muss man aber kein DIMBO werden, oder?


----------



## Stolle (1. Februar 2007)

Finde die ganze Sache auch eine äußerst schwache Vorstellung! 
Ich kann den Ärger von jedem vestehen, der keinen Platz mehr bekommen hat. 

Auch im Gästebuch der Albstadt-HP gibts einige drastische Einträge.
Ich hoffe die Organisatoren nehmen sich die Kritik zu Herzen! Diese unfaire Anmeldepraxis kostet einige Sympathiepunkte!


----------



## uphillking (1. Februar 2007)

Die Anmeldung (bzw Nichtanmeldung) war DIE Verarsche schlechthin!

Nie mehr ABM !

Sollen die Eingeborenen doch unter sich bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fusion-Racer (1. Februar 2007)

Ich finds auch ziemlich beschissen,dass alle Plätze vergeben sind !! 
War um 0.00 auf der Seite und da war die Anmeldung noch nicht möglich ,und jetzt lese ich das   
Dann lieber Bad Goisern


----------



## Mad Maz (1. Februar 2007)

Was mich mal interessieren würde: Hat es überhaupt irgendwer geschafft sich heute anzumelden?


----------



## biking_willi (1. Februar 2007)

Wollte gerade auf der Albstadt-Homepage nachgucken und guckst du WARTUNGSARBEITEN  
Komisch 
Gruß an alle die nicht in Albstadt starten und natürlich auch an alle anderen Biker


----------



## Tempodiktat (1. Februar 2007)

Ein Bekannter von mir hat sich gegen 0745 angemeldet, es ging also, allerdings waren die wenigen verbliebenen Plätze in kürzester Zeit weg.

Weiß jemand ob man am Veranstaltungstag nicht auch einfach ohne Anmeldung mitfahren kann (halt ohne offiziellen Start, Trikot, Zieldurchfahrt und Verpflegung)?


----------



## Hugo (1. Februar 2007)

es wird dich keiner davon abhalten können solange sie keinen zaun rund um die strecke bauen...mit bischen glück bemerken die das nicht mal an den verpflegungsständen


----------



## skyder (1. Februar 2007)

Hallo, 

obwohl unser Agentur nicht Veranstalter des Albstadt LBS Bike Marathon ist, ich persönlich aber ehrenamtlich dort seit Jahren im Organisationskommitee u.a. zuständig für die Presse u. Öffentlichkeitsarbeit tätig bin, kann ich heute folgende - kurzfristige - Entscheidung mitteilen:

Aufgrund des enormen Ansturms von Meldungen und - m.u. berechtigten Unmutes zum Meldeverfahren hat sich das OK in einer Blitz-Sitzung entschlossen, die Anmeldungen schnellstmöglich (wird wohl morgen im laufe des Tages soweit sein) erneut zu öffnen und alle Meldungen die bis 31.03. eingegangen und bezahlt sind zu berücksichtigen. 

Also bitte die ehrenamtlichen Jungs und Mädels nicht steinigen; Sie reagieren schnell und unbürokratisch. 

Gruß Skyder

PS: Übrigens: Die ideale Vorbereitung zum Marathon; der Hobby-Kurzmarathon am 19.05.2007 über 23 oder 46 km im Rahmen der GONSO-Albstadt-MTB-Classic bzw. inter. MTB Bundesliga am 20.05. Infos unter www.albstadt-mtb-classic.de


----------



## aka (1. Februar 2007)

-----8<--------
Edit: ups, seh' grad dass der Stephan was geschrieben hat - gut, daß sich einer vom OK mal äussert. Respekt.


----------



## casita (1. Februar 2007)

Find ich auch gut und hoffe, dass es auf diesem Weg doch noch klappt, habs schließlich auch heut früh schon versucht.

Oder reicht es vielleicht Frau zu sein, um einen Platz bei den Sponsorenteams zu bekommen?


----------



## Tempodiktat (2. Februar 2007)

@skyder: danke für die Nachricht, das rückt die befürchtete Unfairness doch wieder etwas gerade 

Die Seite ist i.ü. mittlerweile wieder online, die Anmeldung funktioniert allerdings noch nicht, das scheint noch ein bisschen zu dauern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## roba (6. Februar 2007)

Ich finde es auch sehr positiv, dass sich alles zum Guten gewendet hat 

Vorallem da unsere offizielle *IBC DIMB Racing Team Meisterschaft * dieses Jahr auch bei 
diesem Event stattfindet Wir sind mittlerweile Deutschlands größtes Hobby-Bike-Team mit weit über 300 Mitgliedern und dem einen oder anderen bestimmt schon ein Begriff


----------



## biking_willi (6. Februar 2007)

Servus!!Werd aber trotzdem nicht Teilnehmen und zwar aus folgenden Gründen :
1. Nur auf Druck wurde das Teilnehmerfeld vergrößert.
2. Man hätte den Ärger vermeiden können indem man z.B.ca. 400 Plätze für Teams und Einheimische Fahrer reseviert hätte.
3.Die Anmeldung wirklich ab dem 01.02.07 freigeschalten hätte und nicht irgent wann an den Tag.
4.Wer schon einmal in Albstadt mit 1700 Teilnehmern gestartet ist kann sich das Chaos mit ca.2-3 tausend vorstellen.
Gruß an Alle!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## oscar, grouch (7. Februar 2007)

biking_willi schrieb:


> Servus!!Werd aber trotzdem nicht Teilnehmen und zwar aus folgenden Gründen :
> 1. Nur auf Druck wurde das Teilnehmerfeld vergrößert.
> 2. Man hätte den Ärger vermeiden können indem man z.B.ca. 400 Plätze für Teams und Einheimische Fahrer reseviert hätte.
> 3.Die Anmeldung wirklich ab dem 01.02.07 freigeschalten hätte und nicht irgent wann an den Tag.
> ...



Da sagen wir Schwaben nur: Beleidigte Leberwurscht


----------



## skyder (7. Februar 2007)

biking_willi schrieb:


> Servus!!Werd aber trotzdem nicht Teilnehmen und zwar aus folgenden Gründen :
> 1. Nur auf Druck wurde das Teilnehmerfeld vergrößert.
> 2. Man hätte den Ärger vermeiden können indem man z.B.ca. 400 Plätze für Teams und Einheimische Fahrer reseviert hätte.
> 3.Die Anmeldung wirklich ab dem 01.02.07 freigeschalten hätte und nicht irgent wann an den Tag.
> ...



Na dann muss ich doch nochmals meinen Senf dazugeben:

1. Besser auf Druck -schnell-  reagieren - also arogant - überhaupt nicht!
2. Bei über 1000 "Einheimischen Teilnehmern" 400 Plätze reservieren??Am besten gleich einen exclusiven Bikeclub - wie beim Golf- gründen??
3. Was wäre wohl passiert, wenn man den Server am 01.02. 00.00 Uhr geöffnet hätte? - Garnichts, der Server wäre zusammengebrochen!!
4. In Albstadt gibt es genauso viel bzw. genauso wenig Chaos als woanders. Wenn es so wäre - wie beschrieben - würden wohl kaum so viele teilnehmen wollen. Wir werden die (inzwischen 2400!! ) TN schon durch die Stadt schleusen; da kannst Du sicher sein! Der Marathon findet nun zum 13. Mal statt, sodass wir auf ein wenig Erfahrung zurückblicken können.

Nichts für ungut...Vielleicht irgendwann mal wieder in Albstadt


----------



## roba (7. Februar 2007)

Ich kann es nicht verstehen, dass manche sich immer noch so anstellen . Aber wer nicht will der hat schon. Dafür bekommt ein anderer den Platz der viel Spass daran hat ( so wie ich und meine Teamkollegen) in Albstadt zu starten


----------



## biking_willi (7. Februar 2007)

Also!Beledigt bin i überhaupt net 
Bin übrigens schon 3 mal mitgefahren und es war jedes mal klasse 
Meiner Meinung nach hätte man sich das mit den Anmeldungen schon eher überlegen können da es letztes Jahr schon Beschwerden gab.
Übrigens das der Veranstalter super reagiert hat hab ich schon geschrieben.
Meiner Meinung nach kommt es halt zu extremen Wartezeiten für die Fahrer die ganz hinten Starten weil ich schon gehört habe das die bei 1700 Startern schon eine 3/4 Stunde brauchten bis sie am Start-Bogen vorbeikamen.
Sicher habt ihr eine menge Erfahrung gesammelt,aber mit der Masse von Teilnehmern ist es halt das erste Mal.
Und zu dir "roba": Von einem Teamkollegen von dir weiss ich das ihr pauschal 40 Plätze habt reservieren lassen und ihr gleich nach den Profis startet, unabhängig von der letztjährigen Zeit. Wenn ich also die Nachteile nicht habe  die andere Starter haben kann ich gut reden und bei euch beitreten möchte auch nicht jeder.Also nichts für ungut 
Im übrigen gönne ich jedem seinen Spass und Wünsche eine Unfallfreie Saison und gute Beine in Albstadt.
Werd bestimmt einmal wieder dort Starten nur eben nicht Heuer.Damit ist das Thema für mich auch erldigt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oscar, grouch (7. Februar 2007)

Ich bin letztes Jahr von ganz hinten gestartet (Volksbank), und habe ca. 6 Minuten gebraucht bis zur Startlinie, früher war das eher ein Problem. Aber seit mit Transpondern gefahren wird hat ja jeder seine persönliche Zeitmessung.
Also überlegs dir nochmal, vielleicht wird es ja umso lustiger mit sovielen Leuten.


----------



## roba (7. Februar 2007)

biking_willi schrieb:


> Und zu dir "roba": Von einem Teamkollegen von dir weiss ich das ihr pauschal 40 Plätze habt reservieren lassen und ihr gleich nach den Profis startet, unabhängig von der letztjährigen Zeit. Wenn ich also die Nachteile nicht habe  die andere Starter haben kann ich gut reden und bei euch beitreten möchte auch nicht jeder.Also nichts für ungut
> .




Da muss ich schon mal was klarstellen:

Erstens haben wir nicht "pauschal" Plätze reservieren lassen, sondern haben erst nach *Anfrage und einem Entgegenkommen der Albstadt-Orga *die Plätze auch nur auf eine gewisse Zeit für unsere Teammeisterschaft reserviert bekommen 

Zweitens würde ich auch starten wenn ich nicht in diesem Team wäre egal ob von Startblock eins oder von ganz hinten (wo ich auch schon zweimal stand) da mir das Event im ganzen sehr gut gefällt und auch mein Lieblingsrennen ist. Da man ja mit Transponder fährt ist es ja auch eigentlich egal von wo man startet.

Drittens kann bei uns eintreten wer will und Lust dazu hat. Und wer keine Interesse daran hat auch gut. Nur um einen Platz bei diesem Marathon zu 
bekommen braucht bei uns keiner Mitglied werden und würden wir auch so nicht wollen.

Also auch nichts für ungut


----------



## ButtRick (7. Februar 2007)

A propos Transponder: der Transponder diente m.E. letztes Jahr lediglich dazu die Teilnehmer beim Ueberfahren des Startbogens zu registrieren. Die "persoenliche Zeit" laeuft allerdings mit dem Startschuss. 

@oscar, grouch: ich denke Du musst noch die 6 Minuten zum Startbogen abziehen, dann stimmt's mit Deiner persoenlichen Zeit.

Falls ich damit falsch liegen sollte, bitte ich Skyder um einen Kommentar, in seinem Forum war dies nach dem ABM 2006 naemlich auch schon ziemlich kontrovers diskutiert worden.


----------



## oscar, grouch (7. Februar 2007)

Gut zu wissen, wenn es tatsächlich so ist bin ich ja 6 Minuten besser gewesen. Macht aber bei meiner Zeit eh nichts


----------



## skyder (7. Februar 2007)

ButtRick schrieb:


> A propos Transponder: der Transponder diente m.E. letztes Jahr lediglich dazu die Teilnehmer beim Ueberfahren des Startbogens zu registrieren. Die "persoenliche Zeit" laeuft allerdings mit dem Startschuss.
> 
> @oscar, grouch: ich denke Du musst noch die 6 Minuten zum Startbogen abziehen, dann stimmt's mit Deiner persoenlichen Zeit.
> 
> Falls ich damit falsch liegen sollte, bitte ich Skyder um einen Kommentar, in seinem Forum war dies nach dem ABM 2006 naemlich auch schon ziemlich kontrovers diskutiert worden.



Hallo, 

genauso war es; allerdings werden wir 2007 - unabhängig von der Abschaffung des Teilnehmerlimits - ein neues Transpondersystem einführen; hier ist der Transponder (passiv) in die StartNr. integriert; sodass eine Nettozeit ermittelt werden kann. 
Außerdem prüfen wir natürlich aufgrund der hohen TN-Zahl, ob wir evtl. in Blöcken starten. Mehr dazu ab April; wenn wir genau wissen, welche TN-Zahl auf uns zu kommt.

Gruß


----------



## Haferstroh (7. Februar 2007)

Alles wird gut! Spätestens 2008, denn ich schätze die Orga so ein, daß es bestimmt keinen Fehler zweimal machen wird. Es gab doch mal so eine Unruhe wegen der Zeitnahme, irgendwann 2003 glaub ich....seitdem lief danach alles super. Ich kenne einen anderen Veranstalter, dem wäre es wurscht und ist nicht so um stetige Verbesserung bemüht so wie in Albstadt.


----------



## sash73 (7. Februar 2007)

also bin mit meinem team sehr zufrieden...nur nette leute bei uns...keine angeber...da ist ein miteinander und nicht gegeneinander...das ist fast wie eine große familie...ich bin froh das ich so ein tolles team und leute gefunden habe...

freu mich scho reisig auf albstadt,das wird ein rennen!!!!
gelle roland!!!!

Grüße an alle teamer,vorallem die misch kennen.......


----------



## pug304 (7. Februar 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> genauso war es; allerdings werden wir 2007 - unabhängig von der Abschaffung des Teilnehmerlimits - ein neues Transpondersystem einführen; hier ist der Transponder (passiv) in die StartNr. integriert; sodass eine Nettozeit ermittelt werden kann.
> Außerdem prüfen wir natürlich aufgrund der hohen TN-Zahl, ob wir evtl. in Blöcken starten. Mehr dazu ab April; wenn wir genau wissen, welche TN-Zahl auf uns zu kommt.
> ...



und bitte,bitte, bitte Skyder: keinen Stau wie in der Zieleinfahrt wie letztes Jahr. Die Transponder (sofern dieses Jahr überhaupt nötig) können auch ein paar Meter weiter hinten weg. Und mein Shirt hole ich auch gern in der Sporthalle!


----------



## EdiBoleti (8. Februar 2007)

Wann wird den die Erste Starter liste veröffentlicht?
Weiß das jemand?
Gruß


----------



## bersti (8. Februar 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Ich kenne einen anderen Veranstalter, dem wäre es wurscht und ist nicht so um stetige Verbesserung bemüht so wie in Albstadt.



Ich hab auch schon anderes erlebt, aber noch nichts vergleichbares...

Beim ABM könnte man meinen dass selbst die Zuschauer an der Strecke bemüht sind, dass dieser Marathon eine besondere Note erhält...
Allein die Zieleinfahrt entschädigt für ein mal schlechtes Abschneiden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## skyder (8. Februar 2007)

pug304 schrieb:


> und bitte,bitte, bitte Skyder: keinen Stau wie in der Zieleinfahrt wie letztes Jahr. Die Transponder (sofern dieses Jahr überhaupt nötig) können auch ein paar Meter weiter hinten weg. Und mein Shirt hole ich auch gern in der Sporthalle!



WIR ARBEITEN DRAN..... 

Gruß


----------



## pug304 (8. Februar 2007)

skyder schrieb:


> WIR ARBEITEN DRAN.....
> 
> Gruß




ja bitte!!! Danke!


----------



## Gerhard S. (8. Februar 2007)

Masterklasse an Jahrgang 65, also mit 42 Jahren . Das mit der Einteilung macht auch jeder wie er will. Die letzten Jahre begann die Masterklasse mit 40, und so soll es auch bleiben!!!

Gruß
Gerhard


----------



## uphillking (8. Februar 2007)

Wurde nur dem zukünftigen Renteneintrittsalter von 67 Jahren angepasst.


----------



## Haferstroh (12. Februar 2007)

Meldeliste Stand 8.2.07: 2000 Teilnehmer


----------



## NightRacer (28. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute, mal was anderes...

*
Ich hab am Samstag beim Training auf der Strecke mein MultiTool verlohren. 

Es handelt sich um ein TOPEAK ALIEN im schwarzen Täschchen mit Klettverschluss.* Darin waren noch Kettennietstifte und n Kettenschloss oder so.

Mir ist das Ding irgendwo zwischen Skischanze/Onstmettingen und Wiesenabfahrt nach Margrethausen aus der Satteltasche gefallen die sich geöffnet hat.  

Auch noch weg sind zwei kleine Filmdosen wo ich meine Dopingmittel...äääh...Getränkepulver wollt ich sagen...drin hatte und ne 12ml CO2 Patrone.
Die drei Dinge sind mir warscheinlich als erstes rausgefallen, da die oben lagen und leichter sind.

Höchstwarscheinlich haben sich die Teile entweder auf der Abfahrt vom Medico zur EyachQuelle oder vom Zitterhof nach Peffingen runter verabschiedet.

Falls als jemand die Filmdosen oder ne CO2 PAtrone findet kann das Tool nicht mehr weit sein.

*Wäre sehr verbunden wenn der ehrliche Finder das Teil beim Radsport MABITZ in Tailfingen abgibt. Die Leute wissen bescheid. Über den Finderlohn wird man sich sicher einig werden!*

Oder einfach kurze Mail an mich



Danke  

MichL


----------



## scalie (29. Mai 2007)

Hi,

hat eigentlich schon jemand was gehört, wie das dieses Jahr mit dem Start so ablaufen soll?
Gibt es Startblöcke, Startblockzeiten usw.? 

Aber so wie ich die Orga in Albstadt kenne, werden die bestimmt eine gute Lösung für das dieses mal rießen Starterfeld finden.  


www.maagonline.de


----------



## mspf (29. Mai 2007)

...wenn das bei über 2000 Startern einen Massenstart gibt und man im hinteren Bereich steht, wartet man ja locker 10 min, bis man überhaupt losfahren kann und das wirkt sich schon deutlich auf die Platzierung/Endzeit aus.

Also bitte lieber Veranstalter: KEIN Massenstart!!!

Andere (z.B. in Kirchzarten) lösen das Problem so:
Startblock mit Blockzeit für die Lizenzfahrer und für den Rest zählt die Zeit ab Überfahren der Startlinie. Sollte mit Transponder ja wohl möglich sein!
...oder zumindest verschiedene Blockzeiten, aber keine gemeinsame Startzeit für alle!


----------



## aka (29. Mai 2007)

mspf schrieb:


> ...
> Also bitte lieber Veranstalter: KEIN Massenstart!!!
> 
> ...
> ...



Ich verstehe deine Argumentation nicht - die Lizenzler stehen doch eh' im vorderen Block (war doch so, oder?) und sind innerhalb der ersten Minute losgefahren.
Du meinst, danach sollten alle anderen (also nicht-Lizenzler, nicht DIMB, nicht Mabitz Team, sprich der ganze Rest) wie gehabt auf einmal losfahren, wenn das mal KEIN Massenstart sein soll, was verstehst du dann unter Massenstart?

Bin echt gespannt, wie das Startproblem geloest wird und hoffe, dass wie bisher das Ergebnis des Vorjahrs (so vorhanden) in der Startaufstellung beruecksichtigt wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mspf (29. Mai 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Ich verstehe deine Argumentation nicht - die Lizenzler stehen doch eh' im vorderen Block (war doch so, oder?) und sind innerhalb der ersten Minute losgefahren.
> Du meinst, danach sollten alle anderen (also nicht-Lizenzler, nicht DIMB, nicht Mabitz Team, sprich der ganze Rest) wie gehabt auf einmal losfahren, wenn das mal KEIN Massenstart sein soll, was verstehst du dann unter Massenstart?



Mit Massenstart meine ich, dass alle die gleiche Startzeit bekommen. Und für den, der ganz hinten steht, läuft die Zeit mit dem Startschuss los, obwohl er noch einige Minuten warten muss, bis er überhaupt losfahren kann.

Es sollte irgendwie so geregelt werden, dass die Zeit erst dann losläuft, wenn ich auch losfahren kann - wobei mir da eine Minute hin oder her egal ist.

Beim Ultra-Bike machen die das so:
_Die einzelnen Startblöcke beim ULTRA und Power Track starten
im Abstand von 1,30 Minuten, beim Marathon und Short Track von 2,00 Minuten.
Startzeit ist bei den ersten 4 Startgruppen die jeweilige Blockzeit.
Für die übrigen Startgruppen gilt die persönliche Zeit beim Überfahren
der Startlinie als Startzeit._
...und das finde ich eine ganz gut gelungene Lösung!


----------



## pug304 (29. Mai 2007)

das war letztes Jahr doch schon so. Erster Block wurde gesamt gestartet, alles danach musste über die Transpondermatte fahren. Wer sich also unberechtigt in den ersten Block gemogelt hatte wurde sofort bestraft: keine Zeit


----------



## mspf (29. Mai 2007)

pug304 schrieb:


> das war letztes Jahr doch schon so. Erster Block wurde gesamt gestartet, alles danach musste über die Transpondermatte fahren. Wer sich also unberechtigt in den ersten Block gemogelt hatte wurde sofort bestraft: keine Zeit



wenn das so war, ist alles OK!

Ich konnte letztes Jahr leider nicht teilnehmen, bekam aber die (evtl. falsche?) Auskunft, dass es eine gemeinsame Startzeit für alle gegeben hat...


----------



## aka (29. Mai 2007)

Ah, danke ... individuelle Zeitnahme faende ich natuerlich auch gut. Ich bin mir bei meiner Auswertung meines HACs nicht so ganz sicher, ob das letztes Jahr nicht schon so gemacht wurde! (lt. Ergebnisliste habe ich 2minuten weniger gebraucht als aufm HAC, und das ist in etwa die Zeit die ich zwischen Startschuss und ueberfahren der Matte vermuten wuerde und auch auf dem Hac am Anfang der Aufzeichnug sehe ...).



pug304 schrieb:


> das war letztes Jahr doch schon so. Erster Block wurde gesamt gestartet, alles danach musste über die Transpondermatte fahren. Wer sich also unberechtigt in den ersten Block gemogelt hatte wurde sofort bestraft: keine Zeit



Bis du dir da sicher? Ich war im 2ten Block an der Abtrennung zum ersten und meine doch stark, dass wir zeitgleich auf die Strecke gegangen sind. Es gab nur einen Startschuss, dann hat sich der Lindwurm in Bewegung gesetzt.
Edit: vielleicht habe ich den 'allervordersten' Block nicht zur Kenntnis genommen und stand in Wirklichkeit im dritten ...


----------



## boulder2002 (29. Mai 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Es gab nur einen Startschuss, dann hat sich der Lindwurm in Bewegung gesetzt.
> Edit: vielleicht habe ich den 'allervordersten' Block nicht zur Kenntnis genommen und stand in Wirklichkeit im dritten ...



Das ist schon richtig, es gab nur einen Startschuss und daraufhin logischerweise einen Massenstart. Die individuelle Zeit lief dann aber erst bei Überfahren der Matte.

Ich stand im 2. Block ganz vorne, d.h. praktisch direkt vor der Matte. Wenn du diese nicht gesehen hast, warst du wahrscheinlich im 3. Block.


----------



## pug304 (29. Mai 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Ah, danke ... individuelle Zeitnahme faende ich natuerlich auch gut. Ich bin mir bei meiner Auswertung meines HACs nicht so ganz sicher, ob das letztes Jahr nicht schon so gemacht wurde! (lt. Ergebnisliste habe ich 2minuten weniger gebraucht als aufm HAC, und das ist in etwa die Zeit die ich zwischen Startschuss und ueberfahren der Matte vermuten wuerde und auch auf dem Hac am Anfang der Aufzeichnug sehe ...).
> 
> 
> Bis du dir da sicher? Ich war im 2ten Block an der Abtrennung zum ersten und meine doch stark, dass wir zeitgleich auf die Strecke gegangen sind. Es gab nur einen Startschuss, dann hat sich der Lindwurm in Bewegung gesetzt.
> Edit: vielleicht habe ich den 'allervordersten' Block nicht zur Kenntnis genommen und stand in Wirklichkeit im dritten ...



ja, bin ich. Musste wg. Übernahme eines Startplatzes mit einer 16xx starten. Wollte zwar zu den Dimbos im ersten Block und wollte mit einem Offiziellen verhandeln. Der sagte mir ganz klar: dann haste keine Zeit. Als bin ic hhalt nach hinten und brav über die Matte gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (5. Juni 2007)

Auf der ABM Seite gibts Infos ueber eine Verlegung des Starts.
Die Strasse ist ja recht breit, der Start sollte also eigentlich zuegiger ablaufen.


----------



## Haferstroh (8. Juli 2007)

Na was meint ihr für kommenden Samstag? 

Staubschlacht oder Schlammschlacht? 

Racing Ralph oder Black Shark Mud?

Ich jedenfalls vergleiche schon mal Angeobte für die grobstolligsten Schlammreifen. 
Womit ich auch sagen möchte was für ein Wetter ich persönlich erwarte.


----------



## pauli 1611 (8. Juli 2007)

Also laut Wetterbericht gibts ne Schlammschlacht


----------



## Haferstroh (8. Juli 2007)

Würde mich nicht wundern. Da kommen die Erinnerungen von 2002, als ich in einem besonders extremen Schlammloch auf dem Kurs stand und erstmal kiloweise den Schlamm abtragen musste, damit sich die Räder wieder frei drehen konnten. Im Ziel dann noch eine 1 Stunde anstellen müssen am Waschplatz. Daheim dann das komplette Rad zerlegen und alle Lager tauschen, die ein Fahrrad so hat.


----------



## uphillking (8. Juli 2007)

Bei Schlammschlacht hätt' ich nen Startplatz abzugeben ;-)


----------



## Haferstroh (8. Juli 2007)

Dann tu es bevors zu spät ist! Ich habe meinen auch in der großen Startplatzwelle der letzten Tage ergattert und bereue dies schon langsam.


----------



## aka (9. Juli 2007)

Zum Wochenende wirds Wetter bestimmt super.


----------



## oscar, grouch (9. Juli 2007)

Ab Freitag wirds besser. 

Quelle: www.wetter.de
www.wetter.com


und wenn nicht, is auch egal


----------



## EdiBoleti (9. Juli 2007)

Also Wetteronline hat fast immer recht. Und Prognose für Samstag Sonne und 31°. Also fast schon wieder zu warm. Am Freitag soll es auch bereits warm sein. So das große teile trocknen können. Jedenfals mal die Wiesen. Im Wald wird es bestimt noch feut sein. Jedenfalls war es gestern noch teilweise sehr feucht.


----------



## Haferstroh (9. Juli 2007)

Na das wär ja famos. Habs grad auch gesehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aka (10. Juli 2007)

Hat eigentlich jemand Infos ueber die diesjaehrige Startprozedur? 
Wie gehabt alle auf einmal oder wegen der Massen aufgeteilt?
Aufstellung nach Startnummer?
Vielleicht kann ja der Skyder was dazu sagen...


----------



## bikertom (10. Juli 2007)

Fahrgemeinschaft Augsburg - Albstadt?

wenn jemand von Augsburg oder der Gegend nach Albstadt fährt, könnte er bei meinem Kumpel mitfahren, oder einer von euch nimmt ihn mit!?

Wer interesse hat kann in gerne anrufen:0179-3584612 Franz Zauner


----------



## Otzi (10. Juli 2007)

Hallo,

gibts da Trinkflaschen zum wechseln, weiß das einer?

Gruß Otzi


----------



## ALOHOMBRA (10. Juli 2007)

Tag ! 
Ich habe noch 3 Startplätze im Angebot, da mein Team ein wenig auseinanderbricht.... 
Ja ja die Bandscheibe usw usf. 
Alles Hobbyfahrer - (ok bis auf einen) - Ziel ist ankommen. 
Trikot (rot/blau - Aufschrift Transfracht - Albatros Express) gibts für lau dazu 
Kostenpunkt : Nacheventbier fürs Team ?  (also fast für umme) 

Wer will ? 
Mail an Carsten.Pottharst(add)transfracht.de  Telnr. wär auch nicht schlecht 

Ahoi 
Carsten


----------



## ALOHOMBRA (10. Juli 2007)

Moin Aka, 

bzgl. Startaufstellung hat mir der Veranstalter telefonisch mitgeteilt, daß sich diese nach dem Vorjahresergebnis und der Anmeldung richtet. Wie das aber das in live aussieht ---> ?? 

Ahoi 
Carsten


----------



## pug304 (10. Juli 2007)

Otzi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> gibts da Trinkflaschen zum wechseln, weiß das einer?
> 
> Gruß Otzi



Erfahrung der letzten Jahre: es gibt keine gefüllten Flaschen. eigene Flasche wird befüllt


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (10. Juli 2007)

Nach wieviel km kommt denn da jeweils eine Verpflegungsstation?


----------



## aka (11. Juli 2007)

Rusher schrieb:


> Nach wieviel km kommt denn da jeweils eine Verpflegungsstation?



Die erste (Fuchsfarm) kommt bei ca. 33km, dann eine nach dem steilen Anstieg nach Burgfelden hoch - ca. bei km 57. Die letzte ist nach dem Anstieg von Margrethausen hoch (Lerchenfeld? kenn mich nicht so aus...), das ist ca. km 74.


----------



## pug304 (11. Juli 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Die erste (Fuchsfarm) kommt bei ca. 33km, dann eine nach dem steilen Anstieg nach Burgfelden hoch - ca. bei km 57. Die letzte ist nach dem Anstieg von Margrethausen hoch (Lerchenfeld? kenn mich nicht so aus...), das ist ca. km 74.



vollkommen korrekt. So war es zumindest in Vergangenheit!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Rotwild Ritter (11. Juli 2007)

Danke für die Info,  

habs gleich in das Höhenprofil eingetragen.


----------



## Stromberg (11. Juli 2007)

pug304 schrieb:


> Erfahrung der letzten Jahre: es gibt keine gefüllten Flaschen. eigene Flasche wird befüllt


Auch in der Spitze, oder nur weiter hinten?


----------



## aka (11. Juli 2007)

In dem Infoblatt von der Homepage sind die Punkte ins Profil eingezeichnet:


VP1 muesste aber eher auf der 'Spitze' sein.



Stromberg schrieb:


> Auch in der Spitze, oder nur weiter hinten?


Soweit ich weiss gabs die letzten vier Jahre keine Flaschen ... war aber noch nicht in der Spitze unterwegs  ... haben die nicht ihre eigenen Helfer?


----------



## Stromberg (11. Juli 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Soweit ich weiss gabs die letzten vier Jahre keine Flaschen ... war aber noch nicht in der Spitze unterwegs  ... haben die nicht ihre eigenen Helfer?


DIE schon, ich nicht. Wenn Du da um Platz 20 durchkommst, hast Du eben wenig Zeit/Lust, um anzuhalten. Bei den Marathons, die ich bisher fuhr (Trochtelfingen, Kirchzarten, Frammersbach) war das kein Problem.


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (11. Juli 2007)

Welche Getränke gibbet es denn eigentlich an den VPs?

Bin am überlegen ob ich mit kleinem Trinkblasenrucksack oder ohne fahre.
Die Isogetränke sind ja meistens so dünn im Mischungsverhältnis dass man fast Wasser trinkt.


----------



## EifelRadler (11. Juli 2007)

Habe auch noch einen Team-Startplatz zu vergeben. Kann doch kurzfristig nicht starten. Bei Interesse eMail an: [email protected]
35 Euro


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (11. Juli 2007)

Na dann. Sind nur noch 2 Sachen zu beachten:

-In Albstadt kommen die Berge am Schluss. Körner sparen, auch wenn das flache Profil die ersten 50km zum Bolzen verlockt  
-Die Temperatur soll sich lt. Wetterbericht im Vergleich zu den Schlechtwettertemperaturen der letzten drei Wochen verdoppeln. Da hat der Körper alleine schon mit der schlagartigen Umstellung viel zu tun, gell?


----------



## ButtRick (12. Juli 2007)

ALOHOMBRA schrieb:


> Moin Aka,
> 
> bzgl. Startaufstellung hat mir der Veranstalter telefonisch mitgeteilt, daß sich diese nach dem Vorjahresergebnis und der Anmeldung richtet. Wie das aber das in live aussieht ---> ??
> 
> ...



Die letzten Jahre war's so, dass im ersten Block (Nr. 1-99) immer die Lizenzler standen, unabhaengig vom Vorjahresergebnis; dahinter die Albstaedter Sponsoren (Nr. 100-250) und dann der Rest, wobei sich die Startnummer im letzten Jahr (da die Einteilung zum ersten Mal in Bloecke erfolgte) an der Vorjahresplatzierung orientierte.

Die aktuelle Starterliste auf der ABM-Seite beinhaltet mittlerweile auch die Startnummern und der Vergleich mit der Ergebnisliste von 2006 spiegelt ab Nr. 390 den Zieleinlauf der Nichtlizenzler in 2006 wieder.

Korrigiert mich bitte wenn ich falsch liegen sollte! 
Ausserdem warten wir ja alle noch auf ein Statement von Skyder ...  

Gruesse,
ButtRick


----------



## aka (12. Juli 2007)

Fragen ueber Fragen - kann ein Local mal was zum Zustand der Strecke sagen. Konnte die Strecke leider nicht abfahren.

Wie schaut z.B. derzeit der Uphill zum Zitterhof aus? Hat der arg unter dem Regen gelitten? Bin vorgestern abend eine Tour zum Zollersteighof hoch gefahren, der Weg gleicht gerade eher einem Bachbett...
Die Abfahrt Richtung Pfaeffingen war vor ein paar wochen durch Forstfahrzeuge arg umgepfluegt, ist das mittlerweile besser?
Irgendwelche Stellen, die z.B. neu geschottert wurden?
Wie schauts beim Rick derzeit aus?
Ich bin etwas unsicher in Sachen Reifenwahl ...


----------



## boulder2002 (12. Juli 2007)

@aka

der Uphill zum Zitterhof wird meiner Meinung nach eine Schiebepassage, egal wie gut das Wetter noch wird.

Frischer Schotter ist auch nirgends zu sehen.
Am Rick sieht's überraschend gut aus, keine Sorgen deswegen.
Auch Richtung Pfeffingen im Wald wird es -sofern es nicht mehr regnet- fahrbar sein. Man muss nur die Augen offen halten und nicht blind reinheizen, sonst steckt man im Schlamm fest. Die Abfahrt wird dann rutschig, aber fahrbar sein.

Meine Reifenwahl : vorne Nobby Nic , hinten Racing Ralph


----------



## aka (12. Juli 2007)

Danke boulder2002 ...
Ich glaub' ich check Zitterhof und das Waldstueck nach Pfeffingen morgen nachmittag, das liegt ja so nah beisammen. Bisher bin ich da immer hoch gefahren und schieben ist so anstrengend.


----------



## skyder (12. Juli 2007)

ButtRick schrieb:


> Die letzten Jahre war's so, dass im ersten Block (Nr. 1-99) immer die Lizenzler standen, unabhaengig vom Vorjahresergebnis; dahinter die Albstaedter Sponsoren (Nr. 100-250) und dann der Rest, wobei sich die Startnummer im letzten Jahr (da die Einteilung zum ersten Mal in Bloecke erfolgte) an der Vorjahresplatzierung orientierte.
> 
> Die aktuelle Starterliste auf der ABM-Seite beinhaltet mittlerweile auch die Startnummern und der Vergleich mit der Ergebnisliste von 2006 spiegelt ab Nr. 390 den Zieleinlauf der Nichtlizenzler in 2006 wieder.
> 
> ...



Hallo,

es wird einen Blockstart geben. Ca. 500 TN werden pro Block auf die Strecke geschickt; im ersten Block stehen die Lizenzfahrer (hier Blockzeit), dahinter die besten 100 Hobbybiker des Vorjahres (Nettozeit) sowie Sponsoren des Events. 2, 3, 4, usw. Block nach Meldeeingang bzw. StartNr. - hier gilt für alle Nettozeit.

Es muss im zugewiesenen Block gestartet werden. Die Blöcke werden im Abstand von 3 Min. gestartet, sodass das Ganze ziemlich entzerrt sein wird. Der Start und Zielbereich ist in die Schmiechastr. verlegt worden (Baumaßnahmen), auch der Expo-Bereich ist diesmal auf dem Kurt-Georg Kiesinger Platz (Untere Vorstadt). 

Da ich - nur ehrenamtliches OK-Mitglied -also nicht Veranstalter bin - bitte ich um eine gewissen Nachsicht, wenn Statements etwas später kommen. Unsere Agentur hat gerade eine große Veranstaltung (FOCUS 24 Stunden von Duisburg) Anfang August vorzubereiten.

Gruß


----------



## ButtRick (12. Juli 2007)

@Skyder

Danke fuer die rasche Antwort!!!


----------



## Benni. (12. Juli 2007)

Hi, weiß jemand, wie das mit Energieriegel geregelt wird? Gibts die an den Verpflegungsstationen?
MFG 
 
Online iPhone Screensaver -  be the first to win!  
myscreensavers.info/media/iphone.scr


----------



## Haferstroh (13. Juli 2007)

Also wenn ich mir die Meldeliste anschaue und hochrechne, dann komme ich auf ca. 2600 Teilnehmer. Ca. 900 mehr als mit Teilnehmerlimit. Heftig, das wird ein ganz schönes Gestopfe


----------



## Jierdan (13. Juli 2007)

Es sind genau 2800, laut der Liste die der Tages-Zeitung neulich beilag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (14. Juli 2007)

Na, alle wohlbehalten zurück?

Ich schon, und es war megagut organisiert! Dazu Bombenwetter.

Aber das Starterfeld war übelstes Gestopfe. Ich habe von jemand kurzfristig den Startplatz übernommen, und deswegen hiess das für mich 2800 Starter, 6 Startblöcke, und ich im letzten   Startzeit um 13.25 Uhr für mich, und dann ging sie los, die Überholjagd sondersgleichen. Sehr bald hatte die Letzten des ersten Startblocks eingeholt, da ich viele Nummern um die 100 sah. Konnte (übertrieben gesagt) gar nicht auf den Pulsmesser schauen, da ich immer von Anfang bis Ende des Rennen gucken musste, wo und wie ich mich durch die Massen noch durchquetschen kann. Hoffe jetzt mal, daß es trotzdem für nen Platz im ersten Viertel gereicht hat. Aber so ist halt auf den großen Rennen, muss man mit leben oder woanderst fahren.


----------



## CBiker (14. Juli 2007)

Ja das war an vielen Stellen ziemlich hinderlich. So oft wie ich
heute bremsen mußte, das geht auf die Zeit. Aber egal, hauptsache
heil angekommen und ohne Defekte. Orga war mal wieder super.
Mußte auch von Block G starten. Übel.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## Haferstroh (15. Juli 2007)

Bei mir lief es auch wie immer völlig ohne Defekte und technische Zipperlein. 

Ich bin immer noch fix und alle von gestern. Der Hals brennt mir von dem Ozongehalt in der heissen Luft immer noch wie Feuer. Die Lungen brannten nach dem Rennen auch leicht. Ist das bei euch auch so? Also ich denke 33° waren das bestimmt!


----------



## fitte2607 (15. Juli 2007)

Ich war gestern abend total am Ende, heute ist es aber wieder gut...
War auch mein erster Marathon überhaupt, ging aber soweit ganz gut.
Die Organisation war super und auch die Menschen am "Strassenrand" waren top drauf...  Hatte fast schon ein wenig Tourfeeling...  

Grüssle


----------



## CBiker (15. Juli 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Bei mir lief es auch wie immer völlig ohne Defekte und technische Zipperlein.
> 
> Ich bin immer noch fix und alle von gestern. Der Hals brennt mir von dem Ozongehalt in der heissen Luft immer noch wie Feuer. Die Lungen brannten nach dem Rennen auch leicht. Ist das bei euch auch so? Also ich denke 33° waren das bestimmt!



Ich hatte bisher auf Rennen zum Glück auch noch nie defekte.
Beim Training dagegen schon mal nen Platten. 
Hatte ziemlich am Anfang schon 3 Stürze mitbekommen.
Joe Kelly hatte ich auch in der Wiese liegen sehen, der wird schön sauer sein.
Diese Schotterpisten verleiten halt sehr in den Grenzbereich zu kommen,
sehr tückisch, und wird wohl unterschätzt. 
Nach solcher Anstrengung habe ich hinterher immer einen leichten
Hustenreiz. Entweder vom vielem Staub einatmen oder Ozon.
Ich tippe mal eher auf Ozon.

Gruß CBiker


----------



## Jierdan (15. Juli 2007)

ja, die athmosphäre war wirklich spitze. Leider isses bei mir nich ganz so gelaufen wie ich es mir vorgestellt hatte, aber ein Mordsspaß war es auf jeden fall  

Mit Hals und Lungen hatte ich keine Probleme, dafür umso mehr mit dem Rad (ich könnt mir in den Hintern beißen) und den Oberschenkeln, die ich nach 50km nurnoch mit gewalt zum weitermachen bewegen konnte


----------



## NightRacer (15. Juli 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> ... Die Lungen brannten nach dem Rennen auch leicht. Ist das bei euch auch so? Also ich denke 33° waren das bestimmt!



Also wenns Rennen hart war muss ich im Ziel auch immer ein paar Stunden lang n bissl husten. Kommt meiner Meinung nach aber eher von der harten Belasung der Atemwege.

HAC4 Aufzeichnung von gestern: maximal 31°C, im Schnitt 28°C, im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr: 26/24°C


greetz

MichL


----------



## aka (15. Juli 2007)

NightRacer schrieb:


> HAC4 Aufzeichnung von gestern: maximal 31°C, im Schnitt 28°C, im Vergleich zu letztem Jahr: 26/24°C


Das ist jetzt aber doch deutlich mehr als letztes Jahr ...

Mein Frust ist mittlerweile verflogen, war wohl nicht mein Tag: 
ziemlicher Abflug auf der ersten Abfahrt, Hinterrad Platt (hab' ich ein Abo?), mein Daumengelenk am Schnellspanner geschrottet (unglaublich), Mann mit dem Hammer in Margrethausen  .
Abgesehen vom Heu auf der Wiesenabfahrt nach Lautlingen Kompliment an die Veranstalter, ich fands mal wieder eine Runde Sache.

Gruss,

 Aka.


----------



## Deleted 4120 (15. Juli 2007)

Ergebnisse sind online, leider nicht auf der AlbstadtHP verlinkt!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Haferstroh (15. Juli 2007)

aka schrieb:


> Mann mit dem Hammer in Margrethausen  .
> Aka.



Ja, der kam bei mir ab da dann auch. Übelst wie immer war dann das Sägezahn-Höhenprofil Abfahren nach dem letzten längeren Anstieg. Jedesmal wenn ich dachte "jetzt aber" gings nochmal rauf, und nochmal rauf. Dafür war die Schlussabfahrt goil. Hatte mit dem Bike noch nie so ne Schräglage in der Kurve


----------



## bikertom (15. Juli 2007)

So, nun wollen sich die Meister auch mal zu Wort melden  Ge
Wir haben den Event gestern in vollen Zügen genossen. Die Veranstaltung, die Organisation des IBC Teams und nicht zu vergessen, das Publikum vorort haben das Ganze für uns zu einem unvergesslichen Erlebnis gemacht!!! Vielen Dank!

Silvia und Thomas


----------



## Haferstroh (15. Juli 2007)

Klar, auch nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei   Aber dann bitte, bitte in einem anderen Startblock


----------



## der Kanadier (15. Juli 2007)

war auf jeden fall mal wieder ne tolle Veranstaltung, die Fans sind einfach der Hammer. Da gibts gratissprudel von Wildfremden leute.
Mich hat dieses Jahr leider der Defektereufel erwischt. Mein SChaltwerk hat sich bei kilometer 60 verabschiedet, hab mein Fully dann auf Singlespeed umgebaut, hat mich alles in allem ne Stunde gekostet. Naja, immerhin noch die ganzen lahmen enten bergauf und auch bergab abgezogen.
So, damit wär der Frust auch raus.
Nächstes Jahr wiesder dabei, hoffentlich mit mehr glück
 Grüße
Der Kanadier


----------



## Haferstroh (15. Juli 2007)

Da waren jede Menge auf Beinahe-Semislicks (abgefahrene RR & Co.) unterwegs   Dementsprechend gab es nicht nur deswegen immer eine Massenpanik und kollektiv-blockierendes Radlschieben bei den paar 10m-Schlammstrecken 
Ach ja, und ein Spezi mit Einkaufskorb auf dem Gepäckträger und ein Trekkingradfahrer wurden auch gesichtet


----------



## roba (15. Juli 2007)

War mal wieder eine absolut affengeile Veranstaltung 
Organisation und vorallem die Zuschauer einfach Top 

Vorallem bei der Albstadt-Orga möchte ich mich nochmals bedanken für die 
tolle Unterstützung und zum Gelingen unserer Teammeisterschaft des IBC DIMB Racing Teams im Rahmen des Albstadt-Marathons.
Wir kommen wieder Gar keine Frage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ALOHOMBRA (15. Juli 2007)

Moinsen, 

dafür das mein Team von 16 auf 5 Starter zusammenschrumpfte, ich Dussel am Vortag meine hintere Bremsscheibe mitgeölt habe. (ja, ich war der der bergab immer so quietschte), es ******** heiß war, ich max 3 Stunden die Woche trainiert habe...., 
wars es einfach megageil. (wenn man so eine masochistische Ader hat ) ) 
Bin zwar eine der lahmen Enten und mein Rachen brennt wie Hölle aber im nächsten jahr, ja im nächsten Jahr, da werde ich mal trainiert sein und alle Hügel hochbrettern.... Wetten ? 

Ahoi 
Alohombra


----------



## Stumpjumper88 (15. Juli 2007)

Hey Aka !!

Wie gehts deinem Daumen?? 

Fand die Veranstaltung auch super, vorallem den Start, konnt nach dem ersten Anstieg vom C in den B Block auffahren. Naja, später kam der Mann mit dem Hammer aber leider auch bei mir. Sollt es wieder so sein können wir uns ja wieder während dem Rennen unterhalten  . Also gute Besserung 

Gruß aus Althengstett


----------



## aka (15. Juli 2007)

Stumpjumper88 schrieb:


> Hey Aka !!
> 
> Wie gehts deinem Daumen??
> 
> ...



Ach, du bist auch im Forum aktiv ,

Die Unterhaltung war echt kurzweilig, so locker bin ich glaub' ich noch nie die Burgfelder Steigung hoch  - hoffentlich bald wieder.
Daumen schwillt langsam ab, Kapsel und Baender sind wohl noch ganz.

Gruss,

 Aka.


----------



## Tempodiktat (16. Juli 2007)

Auch von mir an dieser Stelle ein herzliches Dankeschön an die Organisatoren, die Helfer und die Menschen an der Strecke.  

Die Stimmung war so toll, dass ich euch sogar verzeihe, dass ihr mich durch eure Anfeuerungen bereits am ersten Anstieg vollkommen und nicht wieder gutmachbar übers Limit gebracht habt, wofür ich bitter bezahlen musste


----------



## scalie (16. Juli 2007)

Kann mich nur anschließen. Die Orga war wieder mal vorbildlich und obwohl es soviele Teilnehmer wie noch nie waren, hat alles bestens funktioniert. 
Ganz großes LOB 
Wie immer waren die Zuschauer an der Strecke einfach spitzenklasse, sowas gibt es halt nur in Albstadt.

Wir freuen uns schon jetzt wieder auf´s nächste Jahr   

Hoffe ihr habt euch inzwischen alle wieder von der Hitzeschlacht erholt.


www.maagonline.de


----------



## .T.O.O.L. (16. Juli 2007)

Haferstroh schrieb:


> Klar, auch nächstes Jahr bin ich wieder dabei   Aber dann bitte, bitte in einem anderen Startblock


Wieso? Ich bin auch im Startblock G (ja der letzte) gestartet. Hat höllisch Spaß gemacht und war sehr motivierend ca 1500 Biker zu überholen. Man kommt sich ja vor wie ein Profi,    und dann die Zuschauer, einfach super.
CU next Year..., dat is klar.

grüsse _T.O.O.L_


----------



## Haferstroh (16. Juli 2007)

.T.O.O.L. schrieb:


> Wieso? Ich bin auch im Startblock G (ja der letzte) gestartet. Hat höllisch Spaß gemacht und war sehr motivierend ca 1500 Biker zu überholen. Man kommt sich ja vor wie ein Profi,    und dann die Zuschauer, einfach super.
> CU next Year..., dat is klar.
> 
> grüsse _T.O.O.L_



Ja, ok, stimmt auch wieder


----------



## klaus_winstel (17. Juli 2007)

Stumpjumper88 schrieb:


> Hey Aka !!
> 
> Wie gehts deinem Daumen??
> 
> ...



Flo?
Aha mit AKA quatschen, dem Fotografen winken usw. so geht das nicht, Du sollst anständig in die Pedale treten!!! Wenn das so weiter geht muss ich mal wieder mitfahren, dann gibts nix zu quatschen! )))


----------



## aka (18. Juli 2007)

klaus_winstel schrieb:


> Flo?
> Aha mit AKA quatschen, dem Fotografen winken usw. so geht das nicht, Du sollst anständig in die Pedale treten!!! Wenn das so weiter geht muss ich mal wieder mitfahren, dann gibts nix zu quatschen! )))



@Stumpjumper88: Ohje, jetzt bist du erwischt worden  
Aber ich habs dir ja gesagt, wenn man ein Teamtrikot traegt ...


----------



## Stumpjumper88 (23. Juli 2007)

hey klaus !! 

naja, viel treten konnt ich da nicht mehr. ich war voll im eimer. aber jetzt weißt du das ich auch im forum bin. naja, aber dass mit dem mitfahren nehm ich gern an. ich hoff man sieht sich am mittwoch nochmal, bevor ich in urlaub geh. 

gruß flo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## klaus_winstel (24. Juli 2007)

Stumpjumper88 schrieb:


> hey klaus !!
> 
> naja, viel treten konnt ich da nicht mehr. ich war voll im eimer. aber jetzt weißt du das ich auch im forum bin. naja, aber dass mit dem mitfahren nehm ich gern an. ich hoff man sieht sich am mittwoch nochmal, bevor ich in urlaub geh.
> 
> gruß flo



Hi Flo,

hm, aber Luft zum Quatschen hattest Du noch? ))
Echt das willst Du annehmen, hat dir der Forestman nicht gereicht . Mal sehen, können wir schon nochmal machen, vielleicht Furtwangen oder so...


----------



## Tempodiktat (18. August 2007)

Hi,

weiß eigentlich jemand wieviele Teilnehmer dieses Jahr überhaupt gestartet sind. Es waren ja wohl etwa 2700 angemeldet, aber in den Ergebnislisten tauchen nur ca. 2000 auf. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass 700 aufgegeben haben, kann es sein, dass viele gar nicht erst angetreten sind?

Vielleicht kann skyder ja was dazu sagen.


----------



## roba (18. August 2007)

Tempodiktat schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> weiß eigentlich jemand wieviele Teilnehmer dieses Jahr überhaupt gestartet sind. Es waren ja wohl etwa 2700 angemeldet, aber in den Ergebnislisten tauchen nur ca. 2000 auf. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass 700 aufgegeben haben, kann es sein, dass viele gar nicht erst angetreten sind?
> 
> Vielleicht kann skyder ja was dazu sagen.




Es haben fast soviele aufgegeben Man glaubt es kaum aber die Strecke fordert ganz schön Tribut


----------



## Rotwild Ritter (18. August 2007)

Das waren bestimmt die 700 die nach dem Start an mir vorbeigezogen sind.


----------



## SpeedToRRo (20. August 2007)

Hallo,

an alle Mitfahrer beim Albstadt MTB-Marathon 2007.

Auf den webseiten der RSG-Zollernalb findet ihr eine schöne Nachlese von Bildern vom 13. LBS-Bike-Marathon in Albstadt :  http://root.skyder.de/rsgfotopage/index.html 

und die Super-Stimmung an der Sprungschanze in Onstmettingen zeigt das Video http://www.r-bitzer.de/video/Bike_Marathon07.html


----------

